# Medical tests for expatriates in UAE



## jehangir (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,
What medical tests are carried out for expatriates in UAE before issuing work visa?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Google is your friend


----------



## jehangir (Aug 31, 2012)

Plz advise. Its urgent for me.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

jehangir said:


> Plz advise. Its urgent for me.


See the link in my previous post. It lists everything there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jehangir said:


> Plz advise. Its urgent for me.


did you bother looking at the link mikey posted above? did you even try to google?

the tests are carried out to detect the following:
 Hepatitis B
 Syphilis
 HIV
 Leprosy
 TB


----------



## jehangir (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks! But what about hepatitis C. I had suffered from hepatitis C around 7 years back. I got the treatment and recovered.But all recovered patients have anti bodies of Hepatitis C in their body and those anti bodies are found in Elisa test. But in PCR test hepatitis is negative.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jehangir said:


> Thanks! But what about hepatitis C. I had suffered from hepatitis C around 7 years back. I got the treatment and recovered.But all recovered patients have anti bodies of Hepatitis C in their body and those anti bodies are found in Elisa test. But in PCR test hepatitis is negative.


The link Mikey posted is the official DHA (Dubai Health Authority) website so most probably Hep C is not checked. 

Other links also say the same thing:
Medical test in Dubai
Hepatitis C medical test put on hold for expats, for now

Again, you could have easily googled like Mikey or I did. 

Please note that this should not be taken as official definitive advice, and you should take advice from the authority itself in case you think it is a life changing matter.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

rsinner said:


> The link Mikey posted is the official DHA (Dubai Health Authority) website so most probably Hep C is not checked.
> 
> Other links also say the same thing:
> Medical test in Dubai
> ...


Understand but we have also been advised re rabies as well?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

blazeaway said:


> Understand but we have also been advised re rabies as well?


err.... don't understand the question.
If you meant to ask whether there are medical tests for babies, the answer is no.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

blazeaway said:


> Understand but we have also been advised re rabies as well?


Rabies?!

My DOG had to be rabies clear with an up to date jab but I'm pretty sure they aren't testing humans! 

Babies (if that was a typo) don't get tested either I think. Only when they reach a certain age. Like in their teens?! (not sure)


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

jehangir said:


> Thanks! But what about hepatitis C. I had suffered from hepatitis C around 7 years back. I got the treatment and recovered.But all recovered patients have anti bodies of Hepatitis C in their body and those anti bodies are found in Elisa test. But in PCR test hepatitis is negative.


I had Hep A long ago and give out weird readings when tested for B & C but it was no issue for me here.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

rsinner said:


> err.... don't understand the question.
> If you meant to ask whether there are medical tests for babies, the answer is no.


Damn... I read the R-abies as B-abies. Don't think they test you for rabies.


----------

